# Gimp und Truetypeschriftarten ...

## pi_r

Hallo!

Ich habe mir die TrueTypefonts, Freefonts und Sharefonts runtergeladen. Dann bin ich in das Verzeichnis gegangen und habe ttmkfdir -o fonts.dir und fonts.scale gemacht, danach mkfontdir. Dann habe ich den XServer neu gestartet, natürlich nach dem ich die Pfade in die XF86Config hereingeschrieben, aber leider kam beim Start

[qoute]

Couldn't initialize /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype. Removing from Path.

[/qoute]

Mit den Free/Sharefonts stimmts, aber leider kann ich die nicht in Gimp benutzen. Sie erscheinen nicht im normalen Schriftenmenü, aber auch nicht bei den dynamischen Schriften.

Habt ihr eine Lösung?

mfg Peter

----------

## tonmeister440

hi,

jo genau das gleiche prob hab ich auch, wenigstens bei einer anderen anwendung hab ich die truetype schriften zur auswahl (gdesklets irc.display; ich weiss ist jetzt nicht gerade ien allerweltsbeispiel, aber ist mir eben erst aufgefallen) aber gimp nix von ttf  :Sad: 

deshalb würd mich des auch interessieren wie man gimp ttf beibringt  :Smile: 

gruss tonmeister440

----------

## toskala

kuckst du hier:

http://gug.sunsite.dk

-> FAQ 

-> fonts / truetype

da ist ein howto wie das geht.

----------

## tonmeister440

hi, 

erstmal danke. des howto hat schon mal einen fehler offenbart, hatte in der xf86config load freetype noch nicht drinstehen. ansonsten hatte ich das schon so wie im howto beschrieben gemacht, aber leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht.

in der xf86-logfile steht immer noch "could not init fontpath /usr/share/fonts/corefonts ...."

es sind wie im howto beschrieben nur *.ttf's drin, hab natürlich die pfadangabe angepasst, da sie im howto ja mit nem anderen pfad arbeiten als ich hier. hab schon mal gedacht das im howto vielleicht ein mkfontdir gehlt und das mal ausprobiert aber ebenfalls ohne erfolg.

ich bin mit meinem latein am ende  :Sad: 

bin für jeden hinweis offen  :Smile: 

gruss tonmeister440

----------

## wulfkuhn

Und mal wieder Webung für http://www.gimpforum.de ,

geht ja nicht darum hier Leute zu klauen(klappt eh nicht ;D ), sondern darum Leute die sich für den Gimp interessieren etwas zu konzentrieren.

Liebe Mods, wenns euch stört, sagt Bescheid.

----------

## tonmeister440

hi,

habe es endlich geschafft, was noch zum truetype glücke gefehlt hat ist ein

```

fc-cache -fv /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/

```

diese meldung bekomme ich jetzt nicht mehr.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/, removing from list!
> 
> 

 

hoffe das hilft auch noch jemand anderem

gruss tonmeister440

----------

